# New Guy



## Wambliokiye Richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi! Fresh meat here, is there a dress code? No shorts flip flops or we have to dress some what casual.?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

shirt and tie. drivers cap. driving gloves. has to be pressed before every shift


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dress code?


----------



## Wambliokiye Richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Dress code?


Bahahahaha!

Haha what do you say when you uber shows like that? Get dress or love the dedication.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I went from spring to fall wearing flip flops, cargo shorts and and t-shirts......every day and every ride. Winter I wear a hoodie, Nike shocks & nice style, non baggie sweat pants.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always wear tennis shoes. I can't bring myself to wear flip-flops.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I always wear tennis shoes. I can't bring myself to wear flip-flops.


If you buy the nice ones with some nice cushion, it's so nice on the feet and you will never notice the difference on the brake and gas pedals.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wambliokiye Richardson said:


> Fresh meat here, is there a dress code?


Wear a bullet-proof vest if you plan to drive in the hoods.


----------



## Wambliokiye Richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> shirt and tie. drivers cap. driving gloves. has to be pressed before every shift


Do i gotta bring the gray poupon?



jgiun1 said:


> If you buy the nice ones with some nice cushion, it's so nice on the feet and you will never notice the difference on the brake and gas
> 
> So how is the sitting ? Like back pain or cramps ? Get out and stretch run around the car?





Uber's Guber said:


> Wear a bullet-proof vest if you plan to drive in the hoods.


You know how many trips id have to give in order to buy one???? Idk really!

Anyone get the 500 and how many trip before you get it? I thinkni saw 150?!?! Is that right?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> If you buy the nice ones with some nice cushion, it's so nice on the feet and you will never notice the difference on the brake and gas pedals.


One time I was driving with flip-flops and I got my flip-flop stuck under the accelerator. The car started taking off. That was scary.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wear a bullet-proof vest if you plan to drive in the hoods.


If driving in the hood, watch the colors of both your clothes and your car!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If driving in the hood, watch the colors of both your clothes and your car!


Which color do you prefer to fly when doing the hoods? Red, or blue?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> never notice the difference on the brake and gas pedals.


Wizard! I can't do it and I'm amazed by people who can! The heel end always gets stuck on the floor mat and I panic.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wambliokiye Richardson said:


> Hi! Fresh meat here, is there a dress code? No shorts flip flops or we have to dress some what casual.?


Howdy and welcome. Nope, no dress code. But I like to wear a nice shirt. Think it makes me and passenger feel better, safe shoes. Comfortable pants.

Flip flops are a really bad idea. Especially in deep snow. Just sayin'


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Howdy and welcome. Nope, no dress code. But I like to wear a nice shirt. Think it makes me and passenger feel better, safe shoes. Comfortable pants.
> 
> Flip flops are a really bad idea. Especially in deep just like snow. Just sayin'


I like the one's that are sturdy and have support....some are like shoes


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I always wear tennis shoes. I can't bring myself to wear flip-flops.


I wear filp-flops most of the time. I prefer Reef Fanning series, they have a built in bottle opener for my beers.
https://www.reef.com/shop/mens/fanning-rf002026?variationId=BLS#hero=3


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I like the one's that are sturdy and have support....some are like shoes


 I wear these flip flops every single day, even while driving. Lol

/man feet, man hands



Bbonez said:


> I wear filp-flops most of the time. I prefer Reef Fanning series, they have a built in bottle opener for my beers.
> https://www.reef.com/shop/mens/fanning-rf002026?variationId=BLS#hero=3


Wait.. are we all wearing Reefs? Are these like, the unofficial Uber Driver FlipFlops?



Wambliokiye Richardson said:


> You know how many trips id have to give in order to buy one???? Idk really!


They last a long time and also you get to a certain point where crap shoes won't do because you're old and your feet hurt LOL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dress work boots here. 'cept casual Fridays. Then it's comfortabler work boots. (Compsit rather than steel toed for weight)

A boy jus' likes to feel pretty.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Seriously!? A bottle opener? Thats freakin' brilliant!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Standard Uber uniform: sleeveless tee, sweatpants


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh HUMs!!!! that really was sent in confidence!

We still on for Saturday?

True story and big OT alert;

My best buddy is blind. He used to date woman so horrible, he didn't care when they left. Guy was a huge "chick magnet" He looked like a Hitler youth poster. Really good lookin' guy and woman fell over them selves trying to get next to him. But this one...not one word could describe how horrible this woman was inside and out. She was os hidious, I stole her cat, to save the cat.

But she was so fat (How fat was she?) She was so fat, I had to take back roads when driving her places as I couldn't shift itno 4th gear.

Your pic has me wondering. Can that guy use second with out bruising himself? LoL

Kinda looks like a pillow tied to a pole....


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh HUMs!!!! that really was sent in confidence!
> 
> We still on for Saturday?
> 
> ...


Ouch. That's me in the photo, lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No way Dear one! She, no kidding there are no words.

Not you in any way shape or form. Really really bad person.

Blind guy had bronchitis and almost dies. (due to eye thing) She asked for cig money. Came back with his brand to keep her supply going. Just a tuesday for this lowlife. So, so not anything like you Buddy!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Which color do you prefer to fly when doing the hoods? Red, or blue?


Renting, I went black or white. When I purchased, I went with silver.

A friend that drove for a bit started out with a red car that she was quite happy to be able to get from Enterprise. Until somebody shot a hole in it, that is.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

When I was a kid, we got jumped by around 10 0r 12 kids 'cause my buddy was wearing green, green! shoelaces.

Them dang north end leprechauns ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Since I am an Independant contractor I wear what I want.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Howdy and welcome. Nope, no dress code. But I like to wear a nice shirt. Think it makes me and passenger feel better, safe shoes. Comfortable pants.
> 
> Flip flops are a really bad idea. Especially in deep snow. Just sayin'


Crocs?



Rockocubs said:


> Since I am an Independant contractor I wear what I want.


Congrats


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL CG. Not sure what crocks are. Unless they have oil resistant souls or protective toes, I'm guessing no.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL CG. Not sure what crocks are. Unless they have oil resistant souls or protective toes, I'm guessing no.


How the heck do you not know what Crocs are?

Yes and yes


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Standard Uber uniform: sleeveless tee, sweatpants
> View attachment 270114


What are you doing taking pictures in the MIA staging lot??? Stay in Orlando! No poaching!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Consult your Uber Policy and Procedures Manual.



Wambliokiye Richardson said:


> Hi! Fresh meat here, is there a dress code? No shorts flip flops or we have to dress some what casual.?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Consult your Uber Policy and Procedures Manual.


Where can I find that?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Where can I find that?


Contact your immediate supervisor


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Where can I find that?


You'll have to contact Rohit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Contact your immediate supervisor





1.5xorbust said:


> You'll have to contact Rohit.


Like I said...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Contact your immediate supervisor





1.5xorbust said:


> You'll have to contact Rohit.


I'm curious what they'd answer if I did.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm curious what they'd answer if I did.


He would be very happy that you reached out.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> He would be very happy that you reached out.


"...and joyously pleased to answer your very important inquisition!

Please do us the service of referencing on your oficial Uber Policy and Procedures Manual. The answer to your infirmity is near the back parts. And please be sure to reach out again if you have any more stuffs."

RESOLVED!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

...no response neccessary..."


U guys R 2 funny!

I thought Racos was our immediate supervisor?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm curious what they'd answer if I did.


Please to uninstall and reinstall the app


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Which color do you prefer to fly when doing the hoods? Red, or blue?


Gray (concrete camo)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Dress code?


Sunglasses optional?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Wait.. are we all wearing Reefs? Are th


Is a comfortable, durable, affordable option. I had a pair break down on me last year the fabric between the toes broke, Reef sent me a new pair under the bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm a monkey...

I don't have to wear anything....8>)

Rakos
PS. Just like Bruno...8>)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> I thought Racos was our immediate supervisor?


That's a great idea, but would Rakos discriminate against us human drivers. What if someone refused a service monkey?


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Wambliokiye Richardson said:


> Hi! Fresh meat here, is there a dress code? No shorts flip flops or we have to dress some what casual.?


No, there's day I wear flip flop, sweat pants and a hoody with a baseball cap, and days I wear polo button up shirt, jeans and shoes. I still get 5 stars rating.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> That's a great idea, but would Rakos discriminate against us human drivers. What if someone refused a service monkey?


Ok off topic but who is in your profile photo since it's not Reg Barclay LOL


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> That's a great idea, but would Rakos discriminate against us human drivers. What if someone refused a service monkey?


Nope...!

I always treat everyone the same...8>)

Human or primate doesn't matter...

There not very far apart on the Etree...

Butt...I have seen humans do things...

That a monkey would never do...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Dress code?


I hope I'm not the only one who zoomed that in


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok off topic but who is in your profile photo since it's not Reg Barclay LOL


British comedian Vic Reeves. His style of comedy is pretty surreal. The profile pic is from his 90's show Vic Reeves Big Night Out.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who zoomed that in


+1


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

This makes more sense, only clowns drives for these app companies


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

FuberNYC said:


> This makes more sense, only clowns drives for these app companies


That hurt my feelings


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> That's a great idea, but would Rakos discriminate against us human drivers. What if someone refused a service monkey?












It'll be OK

?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who zoomed that in


You're not LOL


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok off topic but who is in your profile photo since it's not Reg Barclay LOL


Reg Barclay?? As in Lt. Barclay from Star Trek NG??


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

vtcomics said:


> Reg Barclay?? As in Lt. Barclay from Star Trek NG??


The very same. Had some great episodes in ST Voyager too.


----------



## Wambliokiye Richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey, how do you know what uber your driving? I dont plan on party people, looking to drive business people. Got a super nice ride and just wanna know if i missed something. I will pick up whomever. Just wondering.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great question. I personally avoid the party crowd and prefer working folks. I start early mornings and normally avoid drunks and partiers. Ya still run into the hardcore drinker and drug enthusiasts. But by not doing week-end nights, ya miss the majority of them.

You will find your own preferences. Coming up on 2 years and mine still change.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I also don't do evenings. Just not my thing, but a couple of my friends do evenings exclusively and love it. After doing this for a couple of months now I can tell on some pings when a tip will NOT be happening.


----------



## Wambliokiye Richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

You guys and gals are awesome


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rakos said:


> I'm a monkey...
> 
> I don't have to wear anything....8>)
> 
> ...


OMG...they killed Bruno's picture....8>O

Now how do I illustrate...BIG BALLS...???

Rakos



















​


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Be comfortable but presentable. You want your passenger to know that you are normal so they will feel comfortable on the ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> You want your passenger to know that you are normal so they will feel comfortable on the ride.


Normal?? 
C'mon! We're talking about Uber drivers here....


----------

